# Forum > News > OC News >  Project Mayhem Contest

## Ket

What is the Project Mayhem contest? We all know first rule is to not talk about it but we'll make an exception in your case. MMOwned wishes to leave its mark in the World...of Warcraft. We are looking for the most creative and funny screenshots on LIVE or popular EMU servers that includes MMOwned in it. This can be something simple or completely over the top. 

To enter the Project Mayhem contest you need to simply submit your screenshot here in this thread. 

On May 21st, our expert judges will select three winners for the following prizes:


1st Place - 1-year WoW Infinity Subscription, 5,000 World of Warcrft Gold, and 1 Official MMOwned T-Shirt

2nd Place - 1-year WoW Infinity Subscription, 1,000 World of Warcraft Gold, and 1 Official MMOwned T-Shirt

3rd Place - 1 Official MMOwned T-Shirt


Project Mayhem prizes are generously donated by WoW Infinity, the ultimate multi-hack tool, and MMOKings, an excellent gold power-leveling service, and both great supporters of MMOwned.

Let the craziness begin.

Thanks a lot

Ket

UPDATE: You can check out all the entries so far in one place HERE

----------


## Chenquie

You forgot http in the WoWInfinity urls.

----------


## Innit

Second!

Might have to create a trial just for the T-Shirt.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

haha this is an awesome idea

----------


## ~Jagris

Okay got my entry, oh and can we have more than one entry? Well anyway here it is: 
Needs some more blur at the end but pretty good

----------


## Sonic Waffle

Does hacking into the WoW site and redirecting it to MMOwned or changing the WoW logo to MMOwned logo count?
Sweet idea btw! =D

----------


## Clain

Probaly counts...but we would probaly never see you again...haha

----------


## Sonic Waffle

> Probaly counts...but we would probaly never see you again...haha


Then I will just ask Matt, KuRIoS, Ket and HeRoG to bail me out! =D
So Ket, you up for bailing me out of jail?

----------


## Chrommie

I know this will ruin my reputation but xD

----------


## Gastricpenguin

Im shooting for 3rd place. Here's my entry:


 
And here's a different one, much larger: 
http://i26.tinypic.com/j5xai1.png

----------


## SectorSeven

There would be no bail for that  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Don't pull a mafiaboy

----------


## Brutakus

Yeah...I know this is pathetic but w/e. Taken on Blood Furnace US with the help of WoWInfinity.

----------


## Deciphyr

Can you use photoshop or any other image editing software to make the picture? Also the picture have to be in world of warcraft, right?

----------


## Anotherfox

I would think its fair to be UNABLE to use Image editing tools.
Reason being it would not "leave its mark in the World...of Warcraft"

I think the objective is to make players aware ingame of MMOwned.

----------


## Ket

Yes Anotherfox, that is the idea. Especially unknowing people.

----------


## Anotherfox

:Big Grin:  I've got an idea I'm working on should have SS later today  :Big Grin:

----------


## Cursed

Hmm I didnt get it. Is photoshop allowed or not :/? Oh and can you just post 1 picture?^^

----------


## Anotherfox

> Hmm I didnt get it. Is photoshop allowed or not :/? Oh and can you just post 1 picture?^^


From what I understand Ket (admin) was saying image manipulation (paint, photoshop, paintshop pro etc) isn't allowed.

The objective is to premote MMOwned awareness in game hence your screenshot would have to be from within a Warcraft server.


Am I also to assume this is for Live servers only?
(because you could make a Private server and make an image from commands that you couldnt in a live server)

----------


## Chrommie

Soo like that Cat doesnt count?  :Big Grin:

----------


## PBALLER325

i have a epic idea.....ss icoming

----------


## [Soul Eater]

Hm, must it really be ingame screenshots, or can I make a digital photo somewhere around :O

EDIT: Nvm, here is just a screen of what I make on a retail server :P



You get the idea, god more screens but then it will be a bit too large to show it all :P

----------


## Errage

Eh, what the heck, I was bored enough.



Bonus points to whoever can guess what 'outfit' my character is sporting.

----------


## JustDukeIt

Im posting this lol:




LEGENDARY PIC! woooooo!

Only me and one person online :O Its not photoshoped jus the site today at night started to act very slowly:P

----------


## KuRIoS

yes, this is to promote or showoff mmowned ingame to get more ppl to know about us.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Near.

Does it have to be on retail or can i be on a awesome private server

----------


## swollen

Why not? :P

----------


## Anotherfox

> Does it have to be on retail or can i be on a awesome private server






> yes, this is to promote or showoff mmowned ingame to get more ppl to know about us.



I really do give in...... it was ABOVE your post. The objective is to premote MMOwned awareness in LIVE servers.

This means NO PRIVATE SERVERS OR PHOTO EDITING.

----------


## Errage

> I really do give in...... it was ABOVE your post. The objective is to premote MMOwned awareness in LIVE servers.
> 
> This means NO PRIVATE SERVERS OR PHOTO EDITING.


You know, there are popular private servers with a lot of people, and a lot of those people don't know about MMOwned.

----------


## Fault

Did this a long time ago, not that creative:

----------


## PewPewNao

^^

----------


## kynox

My entry!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lankus

do i need to pay somthing to get the shirt?  :Stick Out Tongue: 
couse i live in sweden and im poor xD

----------


## Garish

nicveasdas

----------


## Ket

Nope the winners will get T-shirts no matter where they live.

----------


## Sonic Waffle

Hmm.... What to do... What to do...?

----------


## Fault

BTW, love the fight club reference

----------


## Gospel

I'm going for GOLD on this one. Nothing like a good day hanging out with my favorite peeps. Lol From left to right: Brightchild, Gospel (me),Dragonshadow,Matt,2dGreengiant,Sean and the struggling Leechers

----------


## iwabo

Gospel -> you can clearly see that its taken from modelviewer and then fixed in photoshop or some other image program:P

----------


## Satchmo



----------


## slibu

spamming OG + GM scam :O (really stupid I know^^) anyway:

----------


## Ket

haha some good stuff so far.

----------


## Gospel

> Gospel -> you can clearly see that its taken from modelviewer and then fixed in photoshop or some other image program:P


Umm actually I used the server Exile Wow and created every single character an put on T6. Yes I used Photoshop but thats not against the rules. If you check the check the warrior lock and mage they dont have any boots and if I was using Modelviewer why wouldn't I add the whole T6 .Thx come again  :Smile:

----------


## eti-enne02

Here's mine,
it's not really promoting Mmowned but it's funny anyway.
also, can we post more than one entry?

----------


## c0ddingt0n



----------


## Ecadioli

Originally a photo for my guild, but MMOwned is more important =D

----------


## Zomg waffles

nobody caught the "NNowned" pic?

----------


## Gospel

Who's Tinas?

----------


## Errage

If you are talking about mine with the 'NNOwned' that's because when I set up all the guards, they formed 'MMOwned' no problem. Now when I slaughtered them ruthlessly and they fell over, some corpses fell on top of others.

----------


## drummerxp

dont forget the second rule.

----------


## Szharz

im so pissed right now. I was making a kickass mmowned sign of dead humans on a big private server
until some idiot came in and began ruining it. I wasted an hour on it. What a ******.

----------


## Remus

http://static3.filefront.com/images/...dcmrtjhlmy.jpg

mm not sure how to add attachments...

sorry for the size till a mod can descale it..

**

----------


## Knomez

why doesnt someone do a run through all three continents (outlands kalimdor & eastern kingdoms) spamming a macro on there mount i mean now thats spreading the word...just post a video of it..

----------


## Gospel

You should do it and also i think you gotta get a screenshot but i guess u could put all 3 into one large screenshot

----------


## Knomez

umm cause i dont wanna? im to much of a ***** im afraid to get banned... i worked hard on my mage >.>

----------


## Gastricpenguin

*I win.*

----------


## tranta

Here is me with a friend ..killing Void Reaver regards to MMOwned that helped us with the best hacks ..thank you .:P ..the serv is Aszune EU horde ..i change my name in Boneklintz if you want to search in armory ..gl and we aspect for more ..thank you again..

----------


## tranta

bdw i just got my account banned few min ago ..but np i will continue playing wow ..just start a trial got lvl 7 :P ..cya around ..

----------


## Votkrath

Can you compete if you live in Europe? :O

----------


## Opirity1

*I saw this when i went to WoW-Europe.com!

(this is mYY enTRY)



*

----------


## PewPewNao

Got one more pic  :Big Grin:

----------


## sineater213

Took me a while to think of this lol Hope you guys like it

----------


## Remus

lmao////filler////

----------


## girman34

i thought of this after i saw the mountain dew commercial lol, but yes its not that good worth a shot and i know i made a type i said due not dew.[IMG]file:///C:/Program%20Files/World%20of%20Warcraft/Screenshots/wowscrnshot_042608_214137%20(2).jpg[/IMG]

----------


## mooseman99

girman you have to upload the picture first
(try imageshack)
you cant directly upload from your computer

----------


## Rav3n

My Entry.

/doh

Its supposed to be MMOWNED not MMOWED. ( RENAME SITE?) Oo



Done with my druid on Ragnaros PVP ( EU )


~ 72 hour ban Oo

----------


## Lollerskates

> My Entry.
> 
> 
> 
> Done with my druid on Ragnaros PVP ( EU )
> 
> 
> ~ 72 hour ban Oo


Sorry to burst your bubble but it sais MMOWED not MMOWNED

----------


## Rav3n

> Sorry to burst your bubble but it sais MMOWED not MMOWNED


Damn.. Had a feeling it were a Tad to short  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Knallex

Sounds good too me!

----------


## samsta458

Heres my entry xD

----------


## JD

Wow, I gta think of a good one  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Clovian

haha these are funny but I think they want to spread awareness ingame not using scripts to edit pages and writing funny things on pics.

----------


## GoW Vet

I Think I did good :$

Probably loosing this account with 2 60s on it, but it's definitely worth it either way guys <3

Lol

----------


## Phanthom ZYOS

Mmowned Kills The King!!!
Mmowned Takes the City!!!

----------


## Syplex23

haha yea ima deffinately try this one out

----------


## Nartan

Uhh... The server rerolled after *Secret* And along comes Phantom ZYOS To steal my idea posted before hes.

----------


## *TraPStaR*

can you subsitute the gold for a game card ?

----------


## Syplex23

wow well i spent half this Bloody day doing that and i finally did it it took me aprox 7 hours 47 minutes some newbs screwd me up a bit but i eventually did it my guild helped me out a bit coz if i win ima donate all he gold to my guild then well ill get the t-shirt and then ill give the wow infinity hack to my bro coz he likes hackin wow

P.S promise i did this on live ill give proof and if you think i kaizoued it or how ever you say it your wrong i used internet explorer

EDIT:
:S image is screwed ill reupload it in a sec

EDIT: forgot my photobucket pass :S can't post proof

----------


## jman123248

Yeah this is definitely the way to spread MMOwned awareness... 




Here is proof that i did it(you can see my username in the link)and to show how much mmowned ROCKS!

----------


## jman123248

> wow well i spent half this Bloody day doing that and i finally did it it took me aprox 7 hours 47 minutes some newbs screwd me up a bit but i eventually did it my guild helped me out a bit coz if i win ima donate all he gold to my guild then well ill get the t-shirt and then ill give the wow infinity hack to my bro coz he likes hackin wow
> 
> P.S promise i did this on live ill give proof and if you think i kaizoued it or how ever you say it your wrong i used internet explorer
> 
> EDIT:
> :S image is screwed ill reupload it in a sec
> 
> EDIT: forgot my photobucket pass :S can't post proof



WEll if it took you that long to make it then the bodies would have dissapeared and respawned by the time you were done...i Seriously donw believe this...

And i am not trying to like get you out of competition just because i joined in it to...
its just that i just simply cant believ this and i dont think anyone else will either

----------


## ThePirate07

Hmm, I'll be on the lookout for a worthwhile screen shot.

----------


## Syplex23

> WEll if it took you that long to make it then the bodies would have dissapeared and respawned by the time you were done...i Seriously donw believe this...
> And i am not trying to like get you out of competition just because i joined in it to...
> its just that i just simply cant believ this and i dont think anyone else will either


 
i said my guild helped me and a firiend with a mage killed the rabbits and i summoned hares asa pet and my friend kills it i actually really don't want this prize  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  but i just like submiting awesome things

----------


## (^_^)

Cool, i must get an idea to post a screenie.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Medzii

here is mine i was bored

----------


## piggish2000

well Im guessing that using MS paint is acceptable  :Smile: 
(incase it's too small (dunno how big it'll turn out) I'm saying "More tea mister rabbit sir?")

EDIT:: it was done on Eitrigg (US) it's Live

----------


## Minichili

Lalz Try Remodel Illidan with alot of MMOwned banners and then make him yell: MMOwned ROCKS!!!

----------


## Hasselhoff

Vemonous, more proof or thats definatly a priv server. the spacing and the fact they are all there. A mage killed them and u summoned. Wut? You look like a troll rogue....

----------


## Chenquie

Check (prolly deleted by now): WoW Forums -> Bug Report Forum

----------


## jman123248

@hasselhoff What do you mean i gave you all the proof i can give u idk wut you mean...

----------


## Hasselhoff

Whoops, my bad, wrong person. Sorry.

----------


## Zokmag

Even halo agrees!
[IMG]MyComputer/Local(C :Smile: /Programs/Windows/Shutdown32./My Pr0n Movies/Rawr/ParisHiltonInHaloSuit[/IMG] <--- JOKE xD

----------


## dalo

My contributation is wait how I get picture on here?

----------


## spencerinsb

how do i post my pic lol i cant find IT! lol email me at [email protected] or msg me idk how to pst a pic

----------


## sharks

Here is my idea.
If you like it, I can change Colours' or the text!
 :Smile: 
The Idea was, a MMOWNED Virus, which infects everyone, who enjoys MMOWNED!



_WeepingWillowDesign_

----------


## L'Lawliet

nice sharks. even tough that is not advertising. can you make it 1600x1200. it fits well as a wallpaper. oh and here is my contribution.

----------


## Palumir

This is my picture, I was going to spell out Mmowned with players but they wouldn't stop yelling 'MMOWNED.COM RULES'... I believe there were 34 raid group members, and 1500g payed to them for helping me out. ^^

----------


## Jboz

Here's my attempt... and yes people heard me

----------


## Kartio

Well.. I left glider running around Orgrimmar with AutoIt saying every 7sec ; "Visit {skull}www.MMOwned.com{skull} for World of Warcraft Exploits, Hacks, Bots and Guides."
I will post pics tommorow.

----------


## Catface

Durn in action ONOES! :O 
ImageShack - Hosting :: durninactionwm4.jpg

----------


## gogobananas

> Durn in action ONOES! :O 
> ImageShack - Hosting :: durninactionwm4.jpg


While nothing to do with mmowned, pretty funny :P

----------


## yamaguy

> Durn in action ONOES! :O 
> ImageShack - Hosting :: durninactionwm4.jpg


 
That is PURE EPIC ROFL EPIC I TELL YOU

----------


## piggish2000

> Durn in action ONOES! :O 
> ImageShack - Hosting :: durninactionwm4.jpg


Dude, the thread was closed because the image was photoshopped, 
but that pic was posted on MMOwned before and NOT by you :P

----------


## Catface

> Dude, the thread was closed because the image was photoshopped, 
> but that pic was posted on MMOwned before and NOT by you :P


Link or it didnt happen :P:O and also i forgot to put somthing with mmowned on it :O can still do it tho  :Wink:

----------


## piggish2000

> Link or it didnt happen :P:O and also i forgot to put somthing with mmowned on it :O can still do it tho


Once again, the thread was closed

----------


## Shiru

Thats my pic  :Smile: 


Mfg. SHiru

----------


## gogobananas

When I first saw this thread I figured I'd make an amazing music video. After I finished the song, I realised it's for screenshots... So I have here a shot of me singing it in SW (Obviously the other text bubbles are photoshopped there, so it's all in one shot). The link to the song is at the end if you want to check it out.



Download Gogobananas MMOwned Song - Supload.com - Free Music Hosting

----------


## Heftydogg

Alright, so no offense... but IMO a lot of the Project Mayhem entries were pretty lame. (Some are very good and creative). And I think some people didn't understand what the goal was at all. This contest was made to go CRAZY on. Like rip the game up and stamp MMOwned on it's pieces and literally make Mayhem in the name of MMOwned. So I thought all the pics where people were on emu by themselves with a sign on the ground or a pic of their char saying "Yay MMowned" missed the point.

Anyway, I decided I'd throw in my entry.

I posted threads repping MMOwned in every World of Warcraft forum (excluding individual class/race/battle group forums). Here was the general text:

Title: MMOwned.com! Exploits, Hacks, Guides for WoW!



> Join MMOwned.com TODAY for Free Hacks, Bots, and Exploits!!! Growing website with hundreds of thousands of WoW players just like you!
> 
> Learn how to get the advantage in PvP, both in arenas and BG's. Find out how Nihilium and other pro guilds get the bosses down in PvE.
> 
> Get the latest hacks, for both retail and private servers!
> 
> Learn to model edit, making the game look 100x cooler!
> 
> Also, get the inside news on the latest scams, and how you can get hundreds of accounts or thousands of gold, FAST.
> ...


I decided to use the WotLK content because that thread in the WoW General forum has had like.... average 350 people viewing it everytime I look at a regular traffic hour. So I teased the WoW community with some pics from the thread.

Here are the results. I uploaded 65 pics to photobucket concerning the event. Most of which are about one thread that stayed alive for a total 2.5 hours! in the Wrath of the Lich King forum with over 100 replies.

The album containing all the pic's thumbnails that can be used for viewing them all large enough to read:
Zealot173522/Project Mayhem - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

The Slideshows that I made for people that didn't want to click every pic. Note: You can't see what it says in most of them because the slides can't get any larger, but you can get the general idea.
Slideshow of Project Mayhem 1 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
Slideshow of Project Mayhem 2 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
Slideshow of Project Mayhem 3 - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting


Thanks a lot to all the other MMOwners that posted in the thread =) You made it a lot more fun to reply to the users, and helped keep the thread alive for as long as it did.

Cheers!

Heftydogg

Edit: The register link was actually a link to use me as a referral. I did this to estimate how many members I net gained off the posts on the forums. 23 referrals now and counting... This number is lower than how many I'm sure registered though, because other links to different sections of the site and the homepage were floating around as well. 23 new MMOwners though  :Wink:

----------


## Clovian

haha hefty is was fun! it got alot of attention, i vote hefty to be the winrar.

----------


## piggish2000

> Alright, so no offense... but IMO a lot of the Project Mayhem entries were pretty lame. (Some are very good and creative). And I think some people didn't understand what the goal was at all. This contest was made to go CRAZY on. Like rip the game up and stamp MMOwned on it's pieces and literally make Mayhem in the name of MMOwned. So I thought all the pics where people were on emu by themselves with a sign on the ground or a pic of their char saying "Yay MMowned" missed the point.


Yea... I kinda lost >.< I didn't get that it was supposed to be advertising, I mis-read it  :Frown:

----------


## Chenquie

> Alright, so no offense... but IMO a lot of the Project Mayhem entries were pretty lame. (Some are very good and creative). And I think some people didn't understand what the goal was at all. This contest was made to go CRAZY on. Like rip the game up and stamp MMOwned on it's pieces and literally make Mayhem in the name of MMOwned. So I thought all the pics where people were on emu by themselves with a sign on the ground or a pic of their char saying "Yay MMowned" missed the point.
> 
> Anyway, I decided I'd throw in my entry.
> 
> I posted threads repping MMOwned in every World of Warcraft forum (excluding individual class/race/battle group forums). Here was the general text:
> 
> Title: MMOwned.com! Exploits, Hacks, Guides for WoW!
> I decided to use the WotLK content because that thread in the WoW General forum has had like.... average 350 people viewing it everytime I look at a regular traffic hour. So I teased the WoW community with some pics from the thread.
> 
> ...


I did it before you :P

----------


## Heftydogg

> I did it before you :P


True that. Thanks for the inspiration for me to do this to reach even more people.




Wanted to make sure that I reached people on every forum, not just a forum that was hardly looked at. The WotLK forum was by far most successful though. All the rest had replies and views, but this one was truly epic.

24 now ^^

----------


## Kartio

Ok heres pic of me advertising us at Trade channel on Bloodhoof EU alliance.
Link: df - Image - TinyPic - Share the Experience!™

It is a bit small...

I did that on a scammed account, Shayena 70 Draenei Female Shaman. (With t6 head =D )


I hope im not too late  :Big Grin: 

EDIT:

I logged to every character on the account and waited a while, and then said again this message to /2 (trade).

----------


## Ket

Will be announcing the winners tonight, if you got any submissions go ahead and get them in now.

----------


## Cursed

I hope I'm not too late  :Frown:  Was in the hospital...
So here it is:



In earlier patches you could write 'www.MMowned.com' and a red message showed up like:
'You can't say that sentence, because it contains illegal words or phrases'  :Smile: 
After 2.2.3 you couldn't still write it but now the red message wont show up. You'll just see the talking animation  :Wink: 



(Yes this picture is taken from a private server but the 'reaction is exactly the same like on Live ones  :Wink: )

----------


## Deciphyr

Redirecting young lings to mmowned.  :Smile:

----------


## Kartio

I see no winners yet.

----------


## piggish2000

> I see no winners yet.


yea, have they been announced? I cant find where

----------


## KuRIoS

will be announced soon  :Smile:

----------


## kgribbe

> Ok heres pic of me advertising us at Trade channel on Bloodhoof EU alliance.
> Link: df - Image - TinyPic - Share the Experience!™
> 
> It is a bit small...
> 
> I did that on a scammed account, Shayena 70 Draenei Female Shaman. (With t6 head =D )
> 
> 
> I logged to every character on the account and waited a while, and then said again this message to /2 (trade).


Jack ass, whats worse is that ur coming here to brag like a 10 year old

----------


## Clovian

> Jack ass, whats worse is that ur coming here to brag like a 10 year old


umm thats the point of the contest, to do that type of stuff and post it here. its closed anyways bro.

----------


## Zokmag

I got a +0 rep for my pic! YAY!

----------

